# 2013 Madone 5.9 or 6.2



## PNWrider (May 1, 2013)

*2013 Madone 5.9 or 6.5*

Hi guys, 

Wanted to get everyone's opinion on what you think of these two bikes. The 5.9 comes with the Ultegra di2. For the 6.5, I would be doing a Project One with Sram Force drivetrain. Where I live there is a lot of rolling hills and I plan to do long distance rides (50-100 miles). The 6.5 frame is made in the USA and the 5.9 is not. 

The difference is that the 6.5 comes with better wheels (Race X Lite) whereas the 5.9 comes with the Race X wheels. Would the Di2 be worth it in sacrifice for the frame and wheels not being higher quality than the 6.5? Taking into consideration that cost is identical for both bikes.

What would you choose if you were in this situation?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it's a decision only you can make. do you really want Di2? it's neat, and it works flawlessly, but it's not going to get you anywhere that any other group won't. personally i'd want the better (lighter) wheels. the frame? you'll never be able to tell a difference, unless the only reason for doing it is because paint options are available. 
last year i rode a 6.9SSL, this year i'm on a 5.9 frame w/ '12 SRAM Red. can i tell a difference in the frames? barely...the new one might be a bit stiffer in the front end. there is a weight difference, but i can't feel that when riding, and neither will you.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I faced the same decision with the Domane. For me, it was either a 6.2 or 5.9. Since I liked the Di2 so much (and still do), I ended up going with the 6.2 with Di2 (as a Project One). But I agree with previous posters: in the end only you can decide. I think it may be easier to upgrade wheels than a Di2 retrofit were you so inclined.


----------



## PNWrider (May 1, 2013)

wthensler said:


> I faced the same decision with the Domane. For me, it was either a 6.2 or 5.9. Since I liked the Di2 so much (and still do), I ended up going with the 6.2 with Di2 (as a Project One). But I agree with previous posters: in the end only you can decide. I think it may be easier to upgrade wheels than a Di2 retrofit were you so inclined.


Thanks for your input. I wish I could do the 6.2 with Di2 but it's out of my budget range. I could upgrade the wheels later since I work at a bike shop. I think I will settle for the Madone 5.9 with Di2!


----------

